# Labview realizar un retardo en cambio de estado logico



## R-Mario (Nov 8, 2011)

Hola chavos, pues dando dando lata por aca 

Necesito hacer lo siguente para ponercelo a mi motor a pasos:

Tengo una señal boleana cuando sea true debo realizar un retardo de 1 segundo, luego aunque la señal siga siendo TRUE debo continuar con mi demas proceso, despues esa señal TRUE pasara a FALSE y luego otra vez a TRUE y de nuevo el retardo y asi se va

Ya la intente de varias formas usando cases for while y no me va, y ya que lo veo bien lo que necesito es como un temporizador con salida, de forma que haga su retardo y me indique con una salida que ya termino su retardo pero no encuentro algo parecido alguna idea???


----------

